# schools



## jojoabu dhabi (Oct 26, 2010)

we will be moving to HK end june my daughter will be 11 yrs which grade will that be and is there problems with getting a place, we are initally looking at aberdeen area, can anyone tell me about the IB schools and whether they are all locals or a good mix of expat and locals. also is there a IB school on discovery bay area.
we are looking at spending a max of 40,000hkd per month on an appartment what will that amount get us and where.


----------



## jojoabu dhabi (Oct 26, 2010)

jojoabu dhabi said:


> we will be moving to HK end june my daughter will be 11 yrs which grade will that be and is there problems with getting a place, we are initally looking at aberdeen area, can anyone tell me about the IB schools and whether they are all locals or a good mix of expat and locals. also is there a IB school on discovery bay area.
> we are looking at spending a max of 40,000hkd per month on an appartment what will that amount get us and where.


 bump there appears to be a conspiracy of silence on this board regarding schools please can anyone tell me about them or point me in a direction of a forum that can thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Maybe no one here really knows about schools cause they are adults with no children or their kids are not as old as yours. 40,000 a month for rent is the high life so no need to worry you will be living very well and have a lot to choose from. JW


----------



## VBoender (Mar 11, 2011)

If you are willing to get off the island i can suggest the Australian International School and RCHK ... on the island i have heard good things about King George ... good luck


----------



## cmabbo (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, 

I am looking at schools myself in DB. There are two international school, DBIS (Discovery Bay Intl School) which is private and goes from kindy to secondary. The second is DBC (Discovery Bay College) which is affiliated with ESF but is infact a private school they start from primary upwards. With both schools there are waiting lists.

We are currently negociating with my husbands work to pay the 450,000 fast track debenture for DBIS.

Hope this helps.


----------

